# Looking to move to Vancouver or toronto in pursuit of coaching Soccer



## kevinwilson10 (May 17, 2011)

Hi to you all,

I am a professional soccer coach qualified with a UEFA B and hold a specialist youh coaching license the FA Youth 1,2 and 3. Having travelled the world and lived in the states for many years I really want to experience something new that allows me the outdoor lifestyle and to ply my trade as a sports coach. With fewer professional soccer coaches in Canada how hard would it be for me a) to gain a visa and b) get a job ? I have contacted some clubs via email with a few responses but not sure how to proceed. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks 

Kevin


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

kevinwilson10 said:


> Hi to you all,
> 
> I am a professional soccer coach qualified with a UEFA B and hold a specialist youh coaching license the FA Youth 1,2 and 3. Having travelled the world and lived in the states for many years I really want to experience something new that allows me the outdoor lifestyle and to ply my trade as a sports coach. With fewer professional soccer coaches in Canada how hard would it be for me a) to gain a visa and b) get a job ? I have contacted some clubs via email with a few responses but not sure how to proceed. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll bite, why is it only Vancouver or Toronto? And I don't know about eastern Canada, but in BC, the youth socccer season is pretty much over for this season. Here it's not a year round sport, and most coaches are volunteer, I have a co-worker who is one, and he has finished for the season.


----------

